# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Kỹ năng - Gây ấn tượng tốt từ cái bắt tay

## nguyendangvan

Có một thứ quyền lực vô hình ngay trong tầm tay bạn, nhưng dường như chính vì nó vô hình nên không nhiều người nắm bắt được những nguyên tắc của nó. Đó chính là cái bắt tay. Nguyên tắc bắt tay sao cho tạo được ấn tượng tốt đẹp sẽ trở nên vô cùng hữu dụng, đặc biệt là khi bạn gặp gỡ đối tác, hoặc thậm chí cả đối thủ làm ăn.


​Dưới đây sẽ là một số điều cần biết để có thể tạo ấn tượng tốt đẹp qua cái bắt tay mà tôi đã hoặc đọc loáng thoáng ở đâu đó, hoặc rút ra được từ kinh nghiệm thực tế.

*1. Ai là người chủ động*
Trong khi gặp gỡ, nói chung, người có tuổi hoặc có địa vị xã hội cao hơn thường là người chủ động chìa tay ra bắt, ví dụ như Giám đốc bắt tay các trưởng phòng, hoặc nhân vật được phỏng vấn bắt tay các phóng viên. Trong trường hợp đại diện hai bên đối tác đều ngang hàng, bên chủ nhà cũng sẽ là bên chủ động bắt tay trước.

Tuy thế, đôi khi chính việc người khác mở rộng tay ra bắt trước, bất kể địa vị xã hội, cũng là một cách gây ấn tượng về sự tự tin và táo bạo.

*2. Hãy đứng khi bắt tay*
Đứng khi bắt tay gần như là một yêu cầu bắt buộc. Khi bạn đang ngồi mà có một người khác chìa tay ra bắt, hãy đứng lên và nắm lấy tay họ, thay vì tiếp tục ngồi và để đối tác phải cúi người xuống. Tất nhiên, trừ trường hợp hạn chế về thể chất như bạn đang ốm nặng, không thể đứng lên được, hoặc không thể di chuyển được, còn thì tư thế bắt tay đúng nhất là tư thế đứng thẳng.

*3. Giao tiếp cơ thể*
Khi bắt tay, cần có một sự tiếp xúc giữa phần khum của lòng bàn tay và mặt trong của các ngón tay với đối tác. Sau khi nắm tay và lắc vài lần, ánh mắt của bạn và của đối tác phải gặp nhau và duy trì sự kết nối trực tiếp.

Đừng bắt tay quá lỏng lẻo, nhưng cũng đừng nắm quá chặt và khiến đối tác của bạn phải rú lên vì đau. Người ta cho rằng cái bắt tay sẽ nói lên tính cách và con người của bạn. Người bắt tay nhẹ và không có lực thường là người hay lo lắng, hời hợt, còn người bắt tay chặt là người mạnh mẽ, đầy nhiệt huyết. Tuy nhiên, bắt tay quá chặt thì lại thành thất thố.

*4. Thời điểm đúng*
Hãy bắt đầu bắt tay ngay sau khi đã tự giới thiệu. Đừng vì quá tập trung vào việc giới thiệu bàn tay của mình hơn chính bản thân mình.

Đừng giữ tay đối tác quá lâu. Thông thường, người ta sẽ nắm tay và lắc trong khoảng 3-4 nhịp là vừa đủ. Giữ tay đối tác, nhất là đối tác nữ quá lâu thì quả là bất lịch sự.

Ngay khi gặp gỡ lần đầu tiên, cái bắt tay của bạn chính là một phương thức mạnh mẽ để giới thiệu về con người bạn và gây ấn tượng với đối tác. Chính vì vậy, hãy sử dụng nó thật hiệu quả, để đối tác thấy trước mặt mình là một con người bản lĩnh, tự tin, chân thành và có thể tin tưởng được.

----------


## sunny

*re: kỹ năng*

cám ơn bạn:beer_smile: nhưng mình nhớ là nếu đối phương là phụ nữ thì k nên chủ động bắt tay trước:zorro: Điều này có hợp lý k vậy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

